# vizio 37inch vx37l problems



## dougchapman (Jul 24, 2012)

i have a vx37l it made a loud pop then quit working. when i turn on a screen with wide black and whit stripe come on no sound our picture ever come on, to power off i have to unplug tv. i have replaced power supply board any other ideas. thank you in advance


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi dougchapman 


Is the set plasma or LCD ?


----------



## dougchapman (Jul 24, 2012)

it is a lcd


----------

